# Desperately need help with a new rescue



## malligator (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,

My boyfriend and I have recently adopted a suspected puppy mill rescue. The vet thinks he is a possibly a wolfhound, dachshund mix and about 2 years old and his name is Chewie. He was at a foster home for about 3 weeks with an older woman and her two small dogs who he got along with very well. I was told by his foster mom that he enjoyed walks and following her around the house but that's about it.

When we brought him home, he was terrified and hid under the table and wouldn't eat for the first couple of days. He slowly began to venture out always keeping his distance from us but watching at all times and eventually would find spots to lay closer and closer until he was finally at our feet. 

It has been a little over a month and he has warmed up to me a little bit. He will lick the backs of my legs when I'm not looking and follows me everywhere. He has not warmed up to my boyfriend despite all his efforts and treats. He seems terrified of him every time he moves and refuses to come in the house with him after walks.

He will rarely allow us to to touch him and has escaped his harness multiple times and has even run away. He makes a break for it every chance he gets. We live near a busy street and don't have a fenced in yard so this makes me very nervous. Not being able to touch him and made things like grooming, walking, and administer meds very hard. 

I know it takes time, patience, and compassion with these rescues but we have to do something soon or he is going to get away and get badly injured or worse. Any advice or training techniques to get a dog like this to allow you to touch them? Anything to make them more comfortable? He paces constantly when my boyfriend is home and seems very uneasy. 

Thanks!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am sorry things are taking so long. For as serious as this sounds, I think you would be best served contacting a local trainer with experience with fearful/mill dogs. This is bigger than what internet readers should take on.

In general, putting absolutely no pressure on the dog is probably a good starting off point. Don't try to encourage the dog to make contact. Let him interact as he sees fit. Attempts to sweet talk him forward are likely to actually push him back. This type of dog also probably would do best with as much of a set schedule as you can adhere to. The do better if they know what to expect. Also, there is no rule that Chewie has to have full access to your house. If you partition off the living room, you might help him get used to you just a bit faster. This also allows you to make sure he doesn't have access to door that he might bolt out of.

If you like to walk him on a harness, great. But consider clipping the harness to his collar, so if he happens to slip the harness, he is still attached to the leash by his neck. Something like pictured below: 



Again, you will be best served by having a competent trainer assess the situation. I wish you all the very best and hope you can turn the corner on his fear very soon.


----------

